# Acer X110P 2700 ANSI 3D Projector



## david j (Jun 18, 2012)

Could anyone recommend this projector ?

Thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I found this review:

http://projectorreviews2012.net/acer-x110p-review/

It says it is native 720P - not good for HD these days. Amazon says it is XGA 1024 x 768, again not true HD.


----------

